# Pike's Peak Cog Railway



## rrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna be riding up to Pike's Peak and back this Thursday, wondered if anyone could share a preference to which side has a better view, if any. Thanks.


----------



## stntylr (Jun 27, 2011)

For most of the trip going up the left side is better. I rode the cog railway a few years ago. I was lucky to get a seat on the left side of the very front row. Across from me was the driver.

Be sure to try the high altitude donuts at the top. They are great.


----------



## AG1 (Jun 27, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Gonna be riding up to Pike's Peak and back this Thursday, wondered if anyone could share a preference to which side has a better view, if any. Thanks.


They assigned seats when I rode it several years ago.The mountain goats were on the right side going up.The windows are large for good views and photos.Half the seats face backwards anyhow.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

RRRick said:


> The mountain goats were on the right side going up.


Why do they walk up? If I were them, I would just save energy and buy a ticket - and ride up!


----------



## rrdude (Jun 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> > The mountain goats were on the right side going up.
> ...


No you wouldn't, can't earn AGR points, except for buying the tickets!


----------

